# Mat Help



## fibtaylo (Jan 14, 2009)

Does anyone have a recommendation on a good detangler to help remove mats?


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Barb are you in Southern California?*

If you are, one of us can show you how to do it.

Make sure the dogs are completely combed out before a bath too.

If you work with one mat at a time, it is doable. There is a mat comb but it takes out a lot of coat.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm using QuickerSlicker now and like it a lot. Bailey is heavily into coat blowing stage and seems almost worse than Milo was, if that's even possible. I try to work on at least one or two of his mats every night. He's even had a couple in his mustache, ouch!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

For the tight ones you can't get out w/just gently using a comb (I use only one tooth of the comb and start from the outside and gently try working out one-a few hairs at at time) I recommend Nature's Specialties Super EZ DeMatt. You can also try rubbing in a bit of corn starch to help loosen them.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

I do it totally different so take your chances 
I put the tangled dog in water up to their neck, shampoo with the shampoo already in the water then transfer to the other side of the sink with the conditioner that comes in the Loreal haircolor box. For a matted dog that conditioner goes on heavy and while the dog is wet I slide my fingers through the mats (the ones I can which always seems to rip a couple of nails...ouch) and then comb the dog with the conditioner in them then rinse it out. The comb glides through.
I have a bad back so grooming for a long time is just too much. I need quick and easy ways. (and I found that letting hubby comb them is the long and hard way....that man goes over the top and says they look great) :doh:


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

I have a foolproof method: A puppy cut from the groomer!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Redorr said:


> I have a foolproof method: A puppy cut from the groomer!


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

I always thought water (or liquid of any type)would tighten the mat--- also that they should be almost mat free before bathing.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

mintchip said:


> I always thought water (or liquid of any type)would tighten the mat--- also that they should be almost mat free before bathing.


I did too until I tried it with the Loreal conditioner. Now a few people do their dogs like I do or they'll wet the mat and put the Loreal on and just do that part but you HAVE to dry it or it will mat again


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

If I waited till all the mats were out I'd have the dirtiest dogs in town. I have often bathed one or the other of them with disgusting mats and it was neither harder nor easier to detangle. I spray them with a detangler and begin the work. It is majorly time consuming but it works wet or dry.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

pjewel said:


> If I waited till all the mats were out I'd have the dirtiest dogs in town. I have often bathed one or the other of them with disgusting mats and it was neither harder nor easier to detangle. I spray them with a detangler and begin the work. It is majorly time consuming but it works wet or dry.


Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm......I will have to try the conditioner stuff.

When I did find a mat on Dexter's hair when it was longer ( 3 inches ), I would always find the main mat and finger it out very gently a few hairs at a time. If you finger brush your Hav each night (me.....all the time) ....I love touching Dexter, you will find the mats quickly and remove them when you find them.


----------



## fibtaylo (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks for all the tips. I think I am going to have a real problem with mats on Cali. She has the fluffy kind of undercoat...looks beautiful, but pain to brush and to keep the mats out. We are not planning on showing them, so I think it will be puppy cuts by the groomer:laugh:


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Go for it! Then when you get up the nerve....try grooming yourself.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

HavaneseSoon said:


> ....I love touching Dexter, you will find the mats quickly and remove them when you find them.


Has your hav blown coat yet?


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Jan-what is the name of that conditioner?


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

mintchip said:


> Jan-what is the name of that conditioner?


It's the tube of conditioner that comes in the box of Loreal haircolor. Even if you don't color your hair, it's worth it to buy just for the conditioner. 
The conditioner closes the hair shaft which makes it stronger as a side bonus.


----------



## fibtaylo (Jan 14, 2009)

I think Cali is just starting to blow her coat. They are almost 9 months old, is that about the right age? This is my first experience with Havanese.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

JASHavanese said:


> Has your hav blown coat yet?


No. Dexter is 8 months. Groomed at the beginning of June to try and get ahead of the blow stage.


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

I wonder if we can get the conditioner only at a hair supply store... I am needing to try something new for mats.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

JASHavanese said:


> I did too until I tried it with the Loreal conditioner. Now a few people do their dogs like I do or they'll wet the mat and put the Loreal on and just do that part but you HAVE to dry it or it will mat again


Does someone sell the conditioner by itself?


----------



## fifi (Jun 4, 2009)

*Other Conditioners*

I love to use Bio-Groom's Conditioner regularly. 
Best Shot is what the groomer's swear by to de-matt.
You can soak your dog in colestrol (sp?) from the beauty supply shop, rinse it off then blow the heck out of the dog with an HV dryer.
You can use a stiff Les Poochs brush to brush out your dog if your dog can stand it. Sometimes you can take a sharp scissor lengthwise along the matt to split it and then brush it out.
Matts are uncomfortable for the dog - they pull on the skin:bathbaby::bathbaby:.
I vote take him to the groomer - the dog will come back short if it goes in matted. But the great thing about hair is it grows back!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Has anyone use "Best Shot" products?


----------

